# RFUK February Competition 2013



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Following the success of our Previous Competitions we are proud to announce the launch of the February RFUK Competition 2013.


This month is a simple photo competition, but due to the prize, the sponsor has requested a very specific theme​!



FrozenReptiles are offering a fantastic prize and they've chosen the subject of 'Exotic Animals Feeding' as the theme


*The rules!*
1. The image must contain an exotic pet animal and have a feeding theme
2. The image must be your own
3. The winner will be the Photo with the most likes at the end of the competition (likes added after the closing time will not count)
4. The competition will close at 12.00 midnight on February 28th
5. Only one photo per post






*The Prize!*​
*FrozenReptiles is offering a whopping £50 to spend on his Web site Frozen Reptile - Buy Frozen Reptile Food !​*


----------



## Booche (Jun 27, 2011)

I Has Fangs lol


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Sniper has his prey in his sights


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

And it's spider 1, locust nil as Liberty my G pulchra tucks into her dinner lol


----------



## iPHAILZ (Nov 23, 2012)

"Not as tasty as a frozenreptiles rat"

OK, where's the door :blush:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Awesome prize :2thumb: but no exotic pets here


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Gummy, one of my babies from last year.


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

Cawl veggies (Oli's didn't get cooked of course). 

Yum Yum Yum!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

Fantastic submissions so far


----------



## pussmunky (Jan 23, 2012)

please... dont! (rat pup) :lol2:


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## SnakeyS (Jan 10, 2012)

Monty : victory:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Pseudocreobotra whalbergii from a while ago, must get these again some time.


----------



## bob109 (Jan 8, 2012)

*got guts*


----------



## Tom Bill (Apr 9, 2012)

Bojo enjoying his locust!!


----------



## dr del (Feb 14, 2008)

I always love the first time they eat. :2thumb:


----------



## dr del (Feb 14, 2008)

And there is always one who is a bit "special" :whistling2:


----------



## Alannah (Oct 13, 2009)

*Chameleon vs locust*

Ka-Pow! Yummy cricket for dinner!


----------



## jenjen23 (Dec 23, 2012)

There's a mouse in there somewhere...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

That's no tongue...


----------



## Mr X (Oct 24, 2012)

That's one for now and one for later when I get the munchies.


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Rodent Internal Anatomy 101
(_Psammophis sibilans_ being a messy eater...)


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Who says they're difficult to feed?


----------



## Thrasops (Apr 15, 2008)

Up Periscope!


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Emmm food or water????


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Greedy


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Stuart little in trouble....


----------



## Reptile Stef (Apr 13, 2011)

Mmmmmm


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

How about exotics eating exotics???


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

A little cricket tug-o-war...


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

And a little gaboon fangage...


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, cant forget the Atheris.


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BeardedDee (May 26, 2010)

Yum!


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

*Nom Nom*


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Montana as a baby


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

Always makes me giggle


----------



## Bogzla (Jan 23, 2011)

*It's that moment they 'lock on' I love..*


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

mmmmmmmmmm your next


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

animalsbeebee said:


> mmmmmmmmmm your next
> 
> 
> image



Ohh my! what is he/she?


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Theevilreddevil (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jess one of my Aphonopelma Sp new river females with 3 crickets in her mouth.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Goose one of my Cresties nomming her CGD :2thumb:.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> mmmmmmmmmm your next
> 
> 
> image





Rach and Io said:


> Ohh my! what is he/she?


Beautiful cat isn't it, my guess would either be Lynx or Caracal, am no expert, I'm just going by the ear tufts.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

He is a caracal.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

animalsbeebee said:


> He is a caracal.


Woohoo I guessed right, he's gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Dancross0 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Dancross0 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Dancross0 (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Rach and Io (Sep 29, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Woohoo I guessed right, he's gorgeous :flrt:


Totally lush! and heck of a guess there!


----------



## lexieboa (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

"Nocte" Hot on the scent of her dinner


----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## LolaBunny (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

New River Rust Rump, my very first tarantula enjoying her first meal with me


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

My normal royal python girl feeding, was an assist feed but she needed only minimal assistance, pic wasn't taken by me and I am patiently waiting on her to feed on her own;


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

From ages ago, my hoggie girl munching down a pinkie


----------



## Alannah (Oct 13, 2009)

'Look what I got'


----------



## Alannah (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice snack!


----------



## Keiron (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## touchthesky (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Jaymz (Mar 21, 2010)

Young Roughneck monitor.


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there something in my teeth? :whistling2:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Omnomnom


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

"But his fwiddle face looks so sad, i don't fink i wants to nom him." :lol2:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

A rough diamond.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)




----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)




----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

I don;t think dinner is getting away


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

You won't see many of these feeding


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

ok its ot actually eating, but it has just fed, see bulging belly, and I love adders so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

You won;t see many of these feeding either


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

Fang for dinner..................sorry


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Albino Western Diamondback rattler (Crotalus Atrox) at feeding time.

Cheers


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Roxanne (Aphonopelma Hentzi) demolishing Roach.


----------



## dr del (Feb 14, 2008)

I still miss this girl.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Avicularia versicolor sling feeding. :2thumb:


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Avicularia versicolor feeding again.


----------



## EffyDaydream (Jan 29, 2012)

Tony my crested gecko eating his favourite, banana!


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Here is ours,

Timmy finally Was able to shove down the pinkie .D 

and oh Yea he liked it


----------



## Leenie (Jan 24, 2012)

Of coarse I'm not gona eat ya, what u take me for?! Just come an hav a chat...


----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## stark (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## sharpey8735 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Nasher my female croc monitor (varanus salvadorii) eating a chick the wrong way around. cropped that is it with regards to editing.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Red, B smithi


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Brooklyn, P cambridgei


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Nashua, Salmon Pink Bird Eater


----------



## LuiBlu (Aug 27, 2010)

Yb royal looks like she's got an anime bead of sweat in this pic lol. Working up a sweat getting her jaws around a nice juicy rat.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

not the best pic, but something a bit different to whats been posted.

Simba, the love of my life :flrt:


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

*Tailless Whip Scorpion*

Heres creeps my Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion :2thumb:


Chomping down on a medium cricket :2thumb:


----------



## Whitey93 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dubia Roach trying to escape from lil spike ..... He got it in the end after minutes of fighting lol


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

*Nemesis my 10ft Boa*


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Creeps - Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion


*"DEATH FROM ABOVE!!"*​


----------



## Replika (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

Axl finally took a meal  Say cheeeeeese!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

Probably a bit late to get any votes but this is one of my fave pics, ever


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

How to multi task the boa way :lol2:


----------



## targonne (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't ressist


----------



## Spen (Nov 8, 2007)

"It's a little dry"


----------



## Sazzness (Oct 18, 2012)

Another cheeky entry with a better quality photo.


----------



## Cheyneib Kohni (Feb 25, 2013)

*Nom nom turtle food*

Taz at dinner Time


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

*Pie-Face Giant African Bullfrog*


IMG_4678 by charles ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some awesome entries so far!


Don't forget to like your favourites.


There's still time to enter, but only two days left!


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

stark said:


> image


What species is this snake? It's stunning


----------



## Moody74 (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## Mr X (Oct 24, 2012)

Too late for the competition but I thought I would share it anyway as I thought it quite cute.

Kavorta - Breakfast in bed​


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Some fantastic entries this month guys!


Congratulations to Dessicata_UK - over 40 likes say you win!


Please contact Kato who will put you in touch with our generous sponsor Frozen Reptiles to claim your prize.


:2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Guys - I am so sorry!

In my rush to count up votes before moving house I mis-counted.

Philipniceguy won the competition with 43 votes.


I have been off line since I announced the winner, so apologies for the delay in responding.


I will contact those involved.



(We're all human right? :blush


----------

